# Universal Remote Control



## emeka (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a Yamaha RX-V467 Receiver, Two Klipshc floor standing speakers and a klipshe subwoofer, a Sony Blu Ray player, an Apple iTv box, a 60 inch Sharp Aquos TV and Verizon Fios cable box.
What Universal remote control should i get? Anything under $60:00
Must the universal control be a yamaha model?
Thank You,
emeka


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You may able to find a harmony remote by Logitech in that price range or just a little higher. They work very well. I think the 650 model comes to mind.


----------



## emeka (Dec 7, 2011)

rab-byte said:


> You may able to find a harmony remote by Logitech in that price range or just a little higher. They work very well. I think the 650 model comes to mind.


Thank you.


----------

